
Mocking for the win in Python (2014) - stvsmth
http://fgimian.github.io/blog/2014/04/10/using-the-python-mock-library-to-fake-regular-functions-during-tests/
======
stvsmth
Mock is pretty darn useful, but sometimes the docs aren't. I found this to be
a good summary of moving around with `mock` ... the official Python mocking
tool, included in Python3 standard libraries and ported to Python2 (`pip
install mock`)

